# Help locating a soft box



## sparelink (Dec 22, 2016)

I am trying to find an umbrella style softbox that I can mount a speed light externally and uses diffuser panels. I planned on getting a fotodiox ez pro 24x36 but when I contacted them, they said they discontinued this size. 

Is there anyone else that make one this style that affordable for a hobbiest?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 22, 2016)

There are plenty of *umbrella boxes*, ones that use either 8- or 10-rib designs, but are more rounded than rectangular. Lastolite Umbrella Box is one; the Photek Softlighter II has some internal panel options, and Annie Liebovitz uses this one all the time.

Adorama has its own in-house line, the Glow brand; prices are low. And the features look pretty good.

E-bay and Amazon have a lot of MIC (Made in China), inexpensive softboxes.

I kind of like 28 x 28 inch, square, recessed face softboxes, ones that have Velcro around the frontk and which come with a fabric eggcrate type grid that can be Velcro'd off or on, as needed. A recessed face is VERY handy, to control light spill; adding a fabric grid to a recessed face box is even better. The ability to have a recessed face and/or a grid is worth an extra $20-$50 to me.

 Boxes that use an umbrella shaft to mount sometimes require some way to tilt the box up and down, requiring an articulated joijt device to be used, on top of the light stand. Make sure you understand what type of box you are getting. There is ONE type, made by a BIG name-brand, where the light stnad comes up from the bottom of the box, and the light stand makes it so, if you want to TILTY the darned box, you will need an accessory, articulated arm, that costs $40 or more, in order to use it the way many of us wish to use a softbox.

On-line, the Steve Kaeser Enterprises umbrella boxes are good, about $32.95 each.


----------



## sparelink (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes I am trying to avoid the boxes with the slit for the light stand. Want one that mounts to a speed ring with a speedlight adapter. Hoping for a umbrella type for ease of use.


----------

